
Dubai Plans to Top Its World's Tallest Tower - 200 Stories - gibsonf1
http://iphone.foxnews.com/story/0/432893-Dubai-Plans-to-Top-Its-Worlds-Tallest-Tower.html
======
gills
* He also brushed aside concerns by some analysts that Dubai's property market is becoming overheated and due for a potentially sharp correction.

"In Dubai, demand outstrips supply," he said. "There might be a slowdown, but
there definitely won't be a crash."*

Good luck with that...

I can't tell if it's over-exuberance or if Dubai really plans to attract more
multinationals to headquarter there ala Halliburton.

~~~
josefresco
Dubai is the world's Las Vegas, and I agree is not immune to the worlds
impending economic slowdown. Thankfully they have essentially unlimited
cheap/free/slave labor to continue building.

Oh, and the rich keep getting richer, which doesn't hurt.

------
josefresco
An iPhone formatted page? That's a first for me. Odd, but I like it due to the
lack of ads and clutter.

------
steveplace
So... where'd you get the financing?

------
DabAsteroid
YouTube video about the Nakheel Tower (0:55):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtWFN6vBYx8>

